# Help need opinions?!



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello everyone I recently bought a 06 gto 2 months ago 56k miles the previous owner lowered it with eibach springs I thought he upgraded the rest of the suspension along with it it’s drives smooth around the area I live in NorCal and I took it on a trip to the Bay Area Saturday and it drove pretty rough I felt every bump bad.. I texted the previous owner and he said he just lowered it with the springs on original suspension.. so my question is what do you guys recommend to go along with the eibach springs what brands are you guys using ?


----------

